# New from TX



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey guys. 

Thanks for having me. 

I'm new from SETX. My home waters are SETX and SWLA. Big Lake to Galveston. I spent every summer at the beach growing up which lead to an obsession with fishing. My fondest memories include fishing with my whole family for huge bull reds in massive schools in late summer. Bulls bigger than my sister and I! After spending 30 years conventional fishing the worst possible thing happened, i was introduced to fly fishing. I've spent the better part of 3 years learning and trying to master the art of rhythm, timing, poling quietly, not falling in and a host of other embarrassing things. If you thought i was a bad conventional fisherman wait till you see me cast a fly rod. Even thought ive only been fly fishing for several years ive had the opportunity to fly fish with some of the best guides for different species all over the US. Tarpon & Permit in the Keys, Bones in Bahamas, Carp and Bass In Michigan, Reds in TX and LA. Currently i have three boats. Actually, 2 skiffs and 1 boat. 90's Alweld w/ 60HP Evinrude All original. 2015 SM1444 which is for sale. and a NEW BOAT to be named later...... I want to do a build thread and dont want to ruin the surprise for every one. New build starts late Feb/Early March. 

Since the lottery is on every ones mind i will share my plans. First, retire friends and family. Build a a true mother ship for all of my boats to travel the world and fish. When i say mother ship, i mean a mega ship, capable of launching a 92ft Viking, 53ft Suenos, Morada 24, Pangas, and HB and ECS. Yes i know im dreaming big. But just think about how awesome that would be. Travel literally anywhere in the world and being able to fish and waters. The ship would have to be a steel hull. Have you seen those ships that transport other ships and drill rigs? Thats what i'm talking about. Of course i'd need all the luxuries of yachting plus experienced captains and crew. And then i'd blow the other $400 million on hookers and cocaine.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you got a name cowboy?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to the flycasting skiff world. I like your dream travel plan.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Word. I've fished with this human before, good guy.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You sound potentially old, like me.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

But you haven't fished with me.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Call me JM. Its my first name. Well 32 isnt that young but it isnt that old either. 



sjrobin said:


> But you haven't fished with me.


is that an official invite?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

WillW said:


> Word. I've fished with this human before, good guy.


talked to Greg to today and he said he'd love to have you on the bow again. haha seriously though, need one......


----------

